# Tulsa FT



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Qual 
1st - Ken Robbins - King
2nd - Gary Galloway - Piper
3rd - Chuck Crook - Rascal
4th - Dan Hurst
no JAMS

Open has about 23 left to run land marks.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Congrats!*

A Big Congratulations to Ken Robbins and King for their 1st in the Qual and a really BIG Congrats to Gary Galloway and Piper for their 2nd. 

Gary you and Piper have come a long way as a team and you have a lot to be proud of! Roll on Chocolate dogs, roll on!

Rich Davis


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Ken and King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sheril & Tony


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open 

1st Kenny Trott- ?? Manu (Sorry)

2nd Bill Schrader (Widner's dog) Boone

3rd Ken Robbins O/H - Anna

4th Sailor Dave Rorem (Joanne?Roy Mackey)

JAMS - Carruth-Rip
Shih -?
Schrader- Ruex
???? cant remember the rest


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Hooray for Team Horsetooth and Manu! What a way to end the year 
________
Pot news


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Open
> 
> 1st Kenny Trott- ?? Manu (Sorry)
> 
> ...


Congrats Kenny/Brad/Manu! Also to Ken Robbins for be right there with the big doys.

Seems like Widner's dog Boone has been second a few times this year.

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

> Seems like Widner's dog Boone has been second a few times this year.


Somebody said he has 5 2nds


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Ken and Anna took the RJ in the Am. I think Ken got his money's worth this weekend. Way to go Ken!!!!!

Sorry, I don't know any of the placements.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open*

1) Manu, Owner: Clow, Handler: Trott
2) Boone, O:Widner, Handler: Schrader
3) Anna, O/H: Robbins
4) Sailor, O: Mackey, H: Rorem

I do not know Jams, except Ozzie, Owner: Goettl, Handler: Shih


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Owner/Handler Amateur:*

1) Abby, O/H: Carruth
2) Rex, O/H: Carruth
3) Zowie, O/H: Shih
4) Buddy, O/H: McCool
RJ: Anna, O/H: Robbins

Do not remember Jams, except Frank Price with a nice young dog.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Way to go Frank. Congrats on the Jam. I heard you also took a second in the dirby with the young dog. Awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does a second on Rex finish his AFC??????????? I think he already had his win.

2blackdogs


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Do not remember Jams, except Frank Price with a nice young dog.


Was it a chocolate???

Way to go Frank, playing with the big boys and hanging in to the end - whole different world than the Derby last year, eh???

Lainee, Flash and "Buttlet"


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

2blackdogs said:


> Way to go Frank. Congrats on the Jam. I heard you also took a second in the dirby with the young dog. Awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Does a second on Rex finish his AFC??????????? I think he already had his win.
> 
> 2blackdogs


No that doesn't finish Rex's, but that does finish Abby's!!!!! Way to go old girl!!!

SM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Way to go Frank, playing with the big boys and hanging in to the end - whole different world than the Derby last year, eh???
> 
> Lainee, Flash and "Buttlet"


*Yes*, but damn glad to be there! Congrats to all that placed and finished that monster.

Very proud of NutCase?s derby 2nd, also. After a few absolutely horrible training sessions, she fooled me and ran a good trial. Go figure?

Thanks Tulsa Club members and help for working your butts off and putting on a great trial. 

Thanks Al. See you at Metro???

Frank


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice job Abby!!!!!!!!
How many points does Rex need?

Frank- I'm not going to make metro. Guess I'm done for the year.

2blackdogs


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> Was it a chocolate???
> 
> Way to go Frank, playing with the big boys and hanging in to the end - whole different world than the Derby last year, eh???
> 
> Lainee, Flash and "Buttlet"



Not only did Frank hang with the "big boys" he did a little showing off during the land blind and yes it was a VERY nice chocolate dog.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

2blackdogs said:


> Nice job Abby!!!!!!!!
> How many points does Rex need?


He needs 2-3.

SM


----------

